# Convert your old WiFi modem to a WiFi repeater .



## ADI8893 (Aug 24, 2014)

i want to convert my Old WiFi modem into a WiFi repeater for which i am using Teracom (TDSL200W2) as repeater and Net-gear JNR1010 as a Base station. Now the problem is that i am unable to configure it properly .I have seen lots of videos tips and tricks but non of them where successful .Every where it's saying to install costume firmware (DD-WRT, etc.......) Plz help me how can i make it possible to do it. how can i get a costume firmware for my old router or how can i setup without flashing the firmware (mean to say -using the pre installed firmware ).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2014)

you can not install custom firmware on a wifi modem,it only works on router.using an adsl wifi modem as a repeater will require more configuring than a simple router.


----------

